# Love my Glock 19



## Glockcarry007 (Dec 28, 2020)

Got my Glock 19 about 2 years ago and have nothing but good things to say about it. What is everyone else's favorite Glock?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glock 19, Gen 5


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very good start, can't give it to the Glock 19 yet. 
Not without a proper quorum ! Lol


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

G30


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

had my 19 since '95.Love it, has been my main carry until I recently got a 43X which will replace it.The 43X is awesome.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

My G19 is what I carry too. But trying to pick a favorite glock is like trying to pick a favorite pie. I like em all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Glock 17 gen 5.


stokes said:


> had my 19 since '95.Love it, has been my main carry until I recently got a 43X which will replace it.The 43X is awesome.


I'm Here in Florida now, they took our large capacity mags away from us in nys.

If I carry ten in nys it's a 45 or a 40.

IMO the advantage of the 9mm is the capacity.

But then again , it only takes one shot,

Congrats on the 43x, sounds like a winner


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

I don't own a Glock yet but I'm going to buy one my next paycheck. I feel like my best bet is to just go with the proven and beloved gen3. Tons of aftermarket out there for it and it's cheaper. Does anyone think I'd be better off just going for the gen5 19?


----------



## Glockcarry007 (Dec 28, 2020)

Those G30's are downright sexy. Thank you for sharing


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

pic said:


> Glock 17 gen 5.
> 
> I'm Here in Florida now, they took our large capacity mags away from us in nys.
> 
> ...


I can still carry the 15 in my 19,retired LE.I carried for years and still do from time to time my S&W Mod 60 with 5 shots so I'm not too concerned about the 10 shot 43x.I do carry a spare with the 43x, the single stack makes it more comfortable to do so.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Clingun said:


> I don't own a Glock yet but I'm going to buy one my next paycheck. I feel like my best bet is to just go with the proven and beloved gen3. Tons of aftermarket out there for it and it's cheaper. Does anyone think I'd be better off just going for the gen5 19?


What are the differences between the two?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> What are the differences between the two?


Gen 5's have an ambidextrous slide lock, one pin locking block, coiled slide lock spring, no finger grooves, interchangeable back straps and a reversible magazine release. The slide is tapered at the front and it has a dual spring captured recoil spring assembly.

Gen 3's don't have an ambidextrous slide lock, they have a two pin locking block, flat slide lock spring and a finger grooved frame with no interchangeable back straps and no reversible magazine release. The slide is flat at the front and it has a single spring captured recoil spring assembly.

The frame texturing is different between the two along with some of the internal parts. I believe that the ejector housings are different too?

That's basically it. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Gen 5's have an ambidextrous slide lock, one pin locking block, coiled slide lock spring, no finger grooves, interchangeable back straps and a reversible magazine release. The slide is tapered at the front and it has a dual spring captured recoil spring assembly.
> 
> Gen 3's don't have an ambidextrous slide lock, they have a two pin locking block, flat slide lock spring and a finger grooved frame with no interchangeable back straps and no reversible magazine release. The slide is flat at the front and it has a single spring captured recoil spring assembly.
> 
> ...


You mIssed plenty, lol, purposely to, you very biased


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> You mIssed plenty, lol, purposely to, you very biased


The Gen 3's and 4's I'm most familiar with as I own both. I also have a Gen 2.5 G30, which has no light rail. Out of curiosity I looked into the differences between them and the Gen 5's. As far as I know the Gen 2 and 3 are the same except the Gen 3 has finger grooves, a thumb rest and they added a light rail. The Gen 4's are the same as the Gen 3's except for the grip texturing and interchangeable back straps.

Gen's 1 and 2 have no light rails or finger grooves and the grip texturing is different between them. Gen 2's also have checkering on the front and back straps. That's about all I know about the different generations of Glocks. And you say I'm biased? Maybe I am as I don't have Gens 1, 2 or 5.
Although I don't see myself buying a Gen 5. They're pretty much all the same.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Clingun said:


> I don't own a Glock yet but I'm going to buy one my next paycheck. I feel like my best bet is to just go with the proven and beloved gen3. Tons of aftermarket out there for it and it's cheaper. Does anyone think I'd be better off just going for the gen5 19?


The way things are now I'd get whichever one was available. Guns are selling just about as fast as they get them in. Davidson's which is a major distributer here in Arizona has 28 pages of Glocks on their web site, each and every one of them is out of stock. It's been that way for months.
https://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/PowerSearchTabView/SearchResultsFirearms.aspx?&mfg=Glock&mdl=All&cat=All&type=Pistol: Semi-Auto&cal=All&rebate=No&com=No&zipcode=86305


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My g27 is up north,, I can't remember what generation it is , lol.
Only joking about the bias. 
Only preference I have, it's probably meaningless,,,it has to have Austria, instead of USA stamped on the slide


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My buddy told me law enforcement or any agency similar, are buying up all the ammo they can requisition for. It's Not to create a shortage purposely. 

Then again I really don't know the informations source of reliability.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> *My buddy told me law enforcement or any agency similar, are buying up all the ammo they can requisition for.* It's Not to create a shortage purposely.
> 
> Then again I really don't know the informations source of reliability.


That's probably part of it. But I just don't think that the manufacturers can keep up with the demand. I think that people are buying up all that they can in anticipation of the shit hitting the fan. Especially now since the Democrats have full control of the government at least for the time being. I believe that a lot of people are now waking up and are scared shitless about the future of our country and wondering when the government will come for them.

I believe that it was Thomas Jefferson that said: "When governments fear the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the government, there is tyranny. The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government." Sure there's always gonna' be political disagreements but I've never seen anything like this in my lifetime. Even during the Vietnam War.

We are now engaged in a cold civil war which can only get worse if the Democrats achieve their goals of alienating and demonizing those of us that are opposed to their sordid ideology. There are now discussions about how they can "deprogram" us. What's next sentencing us to indoctrination centers? The first step is silencing our opinions with the help of big tech companies by censoring us. They already have control of the media. This is exactly how the Nazi's started out.

The f'n Democrats are even alienating the military and police against them which can only work to our benefit. After they sent the national guard to protect Biden's sorry ass they were concerned that some of the guard members would try and kill him. You have understand that we are not dealing with rational people. They accuse us of being fascists while employing fascist tactics.

Blacks who for the most part support Democrats are even waking up to the importance of the 2nd Amendment. There is no way in hell that any of them should have had their guns confiscated at a pro gun rally in Virginia. Every law abiding American regardless of race, gender, color or creed shares the same Constitutional Rights. We have to form alliances with them if we are to retain our Constitutional Republic.

*Police seize firearms from Black men at Virginia rally for ...*
news.yahoo.com/pro-gun-demonstration-set...
2 days ago · Police stopped a car of Black men and confiscated two of their guns at Virginia's annual "Lobby Day" on Monday while white gun rights activists defied local laws unimpeded in the state capital of Richmond. In a day with racial tensions on display, Black protesters denounced what they called a double standard in a state where people are free to openly carry firearms. Virginians converge on the ...
*Gun activists descend on Virginia's Capitol building for ...*
www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9160403
Jan 18, 2021 · Gun activists including the Boogaloo Boys and Proud Boys descend on Virginia's Richmond Capitol building for Second Amendment rally just 110 miles from Washington DC, despite heavy police presence ...

*Predictions of Doom Fall Flat as Virginia Pro-Gun Rally ...*
freebeacon.com/latest-news/predictions-of-doom...

2 days ago · The country's leading gun-control organizations also called on Virginia's Democratic-controlled legislature to ban all forms of open carry throughout the state, citing the riot at the Capitol in ...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Only preference I have, it's probably meaningless,,,it has to have Austria, instead of USA stamped on the slide


I'm pretty sure that the newest gen 5s are as good as any, regardless of the Austria stamp.
I do appreciate those obsolete totally out of style gen three models, mine have the "Austria" roll mark.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Have seen quality decrease when they moved assembly to the USA, 
Not Glock in particular , I would say yes Glock, walther, beretta, sig, 
I probably missed a couple


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I'm pretty sure that the newest gen 5s are as good as any, regardless of the Austria stamp.
> I do appreciate those obsolete totally out of style gen three models, mine have the "Austria" roll mark.


If someone wants to buy a brand new gen 3, off the assembly line. 
It's not your original gen 3 anymore. 
A stamp is just a stamp, WHO ASSEMBLED THE GUN ,
I've only seen quality go down, never up when a European gun maker goes USA, 
Somebody tell me when quality improved?
I would never give up my German walthers or Italian made berettas.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Somebody tell me when quality improved?


My Gen threes were built by people somewhere in the northern hemisphere. They did a nice job, the guns work every time.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> My Gen threes were built by people somewhere in the northern hemisphere. They did a nice job, the guns work every time.


Austria is in the northern hemisphere. 
Slide, barrel, etc USA made Glock sounds like a reliable clone, lol


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Austria is in the northern hemisphere.
> Slide, barrel, etc USA made Glock sounds like a reliable clone, lol


My frames and slides are stamped "Made in Austria"
My .45 Shield is stamped "Made in U.S.A." It has worked every time so far, but my ammo supply won't allow a high round count just yet.


----------



## ThatPunkGirl (Feb 22, 2021)

Since this is a G19 thread what do you all recommend on aftermarket triggers?


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Johnny Glock triggers are the best


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I keep all my triggers stock mainly because i'm cheap. Learning good fundamentals can go a long way toward improving the glock trigger.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jester560 said:


> Johnny Glock triggers are the best


Apparently I am in the dark about these Johnny Glock triggers. Maybe you could expound on the subject.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Apparently I am in the dark about these Johnny Glock triggers. Maybe you could expound on the subject.


Do a search on YouTube for Johnny Glock the persona.

He custom makes Glock triggers from mild to wild and makes some of the safest, lightest pull triggers available. From drop in to full custom to your spec.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

ThatPunkGirl said:


> Since this is a G19 thread what do you all recommend on aftermarket triggers?


Do you have a minimum of 1000 rounds through your pistol? Aftermarket triggers have been known to cause problems. If you do change one make sure to have a competent person do it, then put 400-500 rounds through. 
FWIW, the two armorers I have laid eyes on and known for years refuse to put aftermarket parts in LE or SD pistols. Commercial production aftermarket doesn't carry the voodoo stigma many forums would like you to think. They do it because of reliability. They don't want their officers to die from "improvements" causing problems. That is their opinion and practice and not all armorers.
Glock is about as good out of the box as they come. Many come to places like this seeking solutions or sympathy for "Fixing" them into unreliability.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ThatPunkGirl said:


> Since this is a G19 thread what do you all recommend on aftermarket triggers?


I like the SSVI Tyr








Please Log In






www.ssvi.us





And the Apex





Glock®







www.apextactical.com





Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Jester560 said:


> Do a search on YouTube for Johnny Glock the persona.
> 
> He custom makes Glock triggers from mild to wild and makes some of the safest, lightest pull triggers available. From drop in to full custom to your spec.


He's got the best hands in the entire world, I wish I have his talent for a trade!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a G42, and a G26 Gen 5...love them both.


----------

